# 500 POUNDS OF LOVE & GENTLENESS



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 3, 2014)

*Cowboy, truly is one of a kind!*


----------



## alex_ornelas (Apr 3, 2014)

Awww he just wanted a hug thats cute


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 3, 2014)

wow those are some big beaty's you got there i love the name to. if this were a mythical world i would chose to ride one of those majestically into battle


----------



## bigred (Apr 3, 2014)

Great picture


----------



## Wartortle (Apr 3, 2014)

naturalman91 said:


> wow those are some big beaty's you got there i love the name to. if this were a mythical world i would chose to ride one of those majestically into battle



Probably one of the most amazing descriptions of an Aldabra I've ever read. I'd ride one right alongside you buddy.


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 3, 2014)

Wartortle said:


> naturalman91 said:
> 
> 
> > wow those are some big beaty's you got there i love the name to. if this were a mythical world i would chose to ride one of those majestically into battle
> ...



hahaha it might take a long time to reach the enemy of this battle but we'd sure look awesome showing up! flaming swords and the all mighty Aldabra letting out it's "battle cry"


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 3, 2014)

Wartortle said:


> *Probably one of the most amazing descriptions of an Aldabra I've ever read. *



** It is an amazing journey working with these truly majestic creatures daily!*


----------



## kanalomele (Apr 3, 2014)

I always love your pics


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 4, 2014)

alex_ornelas said:


> *he just wanted a hug*


----------



## Elohi (Apr 4, 2014)

What amazing pictures. 
I wish I could hug a giant dinosaur like that. So neat!


Elohi(Earth)[TURTLE]


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 4, 2014)

This is really "A picture worth a thousand words".

Great shots. Thanks.


----------



## Saleama (Apr 4, 2014)

Awesome pictures! But am I really the only one who thought, wow, no shoes with the huge poops those guys leave. And forget about those little piggies if they get stepped on, lol.


----------



## AZtortMom (Apr 4, 2014)

So sweet!


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 4, 2014)

Very cool pictures! Thanks for sharing . It that your wife? She's a hottie you lucky dog you .


----------



## shanu303 (Apr 4, 2014)

Amazing pics of these Gentle Giants


----------



## Skymall007 (Apr 4, 2014)

So...if I just kind of start living there is that ok? You just posted pictures of what heaven looks like.


Also, did you have them when they were babies?


----------



## lismar79 (Apr 4, 2014)

That is a beautiful picture!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 4, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> *This is really "A picture worth a thousand words".*



** Well, actually the entire event was very sad, however was very interesting. Several days ago our eleventh clutch was hatching and one seemed very week and just not doing so well. Keeping this part short the little guy passed away. We always bury our deceased critters in the field. She was just sitting there sad after i had finished covering up the hole when Cowboy came out of the barn and walked up behind her and looked right at her in the face, it was truly an incredible moment. Was he just wanting affection or was he actually showing compassion? Anyway, the entire event was not captured because i did not have my camera, however did manage to get several pictures at the end. Cowboy seems to have something special for sure!*


----------



## Pokeymeg (Apr 4, 2014)

Amazing! I will choose to believe that cowboy was showing compassion


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 4, 2014)

Pokeymeg said:


> *Amazing! I will choose to believe that cowboy was showing compassion*


----------



## littleginsu (Apr 4, 2014)

ALDABRAMAN said:


>



Cowboy, "Let me shoulder the weight of your heavy heart..."


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 4, 2014)

littleginsu said:


> As a Cowboy is boundâ€¦


----------



## TigsMom (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you for clearing the dust and pollen from my eyes!!!! Seriously???? So touching!


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: RE: 500 POUNDS OF LOVE & GENTLENESS*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> littleginsu said:
> 
> 
> > Cowboy, "Let me shoulder the weight of your heavy heart..."
> ...



I knew you has a shell!


----------



## guille24 (Apr 4, 2014)

Woooow ! Those pics are amazing !!!


----------



## bullyson (Apr 5, 2014)

Cold blooded but very warm hearted!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 5, 2014)

guille24 said:


> *Woooow ! Those pics are amazing !!!*



** Thank you!*


----------



## Ashes (Apr 5, 2014)

Wow - those are indescribable. "Amazing" can't even bring to light how beautiful those are.. That hug picture is phenomenal.. Love em.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 5, 2014)

littledude said:


> *Wow - those are indescribable. "Amazing" can't even bring to light how beautiful those are.. That hug picture is phenomenal.. Love em.*



** Thank you, they are truly majestic creatures with such an overall gentle nature!*


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 5, 2014)

bullyson said:


> *Cold blooded but very warm hearted! *



** Spot on!*


----------



## sibi (Apr 5, 2014)

The eyes tell it all. Her eyes are full of sadness, and Cowboy's eyes reflect her sorrow. The eyes tell it all! Thank you for showing what I truly believe about our tortoises.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 5, 2014)

sibi said:


> *The eyes tell it all. Her eyes are full of sadness, and Cowboy's eyes reflect her sorrow. The eyes tell it all! Thank you for showing what I truly believe about our tortoises.*



** That is really neat that you noticed all that!*


----------



## tacticalveterinarian (Apr 6, 2014)

Amazing photos!!! Wow, thank you for sharing! 

Years ago, I had the opportunity to interact closely with Galapagos tortoises (one male was 900+lbs) and it was one of my most cherished memories! You can view a short clip of me feeding one in my youtube intro video.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Apr 7, 2014)

ALDABRAMAN said:


>



This is really great picture.

It reminds me of a recent picture my friend sent me, where his wife would hug a 40 cm aldabra, putting him in her lap. He said that the aldabra can stay quiet for as long as his wife hugs him. The couple do that everyday and if they don't then their aldabra would sulk. I haven't asked him clearly how the aldabra when he is sulking though.


----------

